# udev <= 216 bloquea a systemd

## cr0n0s

hola, buenas noches antes que nada una disculpa si inflinjo una regla del foro pero ya estpy esesperado soy nuevo con gentoo y no encuentro informacion sobre este problema a la hora de sincroniazar nuevas uses saludos y de antemano gracias por su tiempo

```

cronos cronos # emerge -uDNav world     

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.0.1-r1:2  PYTHON_TARGETS="(jython2_5) (jython2_7) (pypy) (python2_7) (python3_2) (python3_3) (python3_4*) (-pypy3)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2014g [2014f] USE="nls -right_timezone" 453 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libaio-0.3.110 [0.3.109-r4] USE="-static-libs {-test} (-multilib%*)" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 42 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.8.1 [0.7] USE="-caps -python" 93 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/lcms-2.6-r1:2 [2.5:2] USE="jpeg threads%* tiff zlib -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 4,476 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2:0/5.18 [5.18.2-r1:0/5.18] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 13,746 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.0  50 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28 [1.0.27.2] USE="-alisp -debug -doc -python" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 883 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4-r1:0/11 [1.5.4:0/11] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 1,478 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/DBI-1.628.0 [1.623.0] USE="{-test}" 573 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freetype-2.5.3-r1:2  USE="X adobe-cff bindist* bzip2 png -auto-hinter -debug -doc -fontforge (-harfbuzz) -infinality -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-2.0-r1 [2.0_pre1-r6] 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1j  USE="bindist* (sse2) tls-heartbeat zlib -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.9-r3 [0.9.9-r1] USE="24bpp ipv6 jpeg png ssl zlib -gcrypt -gnutls -static-libs {-test} -threads" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r9:2 [2.1.26-r3:2] USE="berkdb gdbm pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -ldapdb -mysql -openldap -postgres -sample -sqlite -srp -static-libs -urandom" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard* -mouse* -mutouch -penmount -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -intel -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -rendition -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.28:0.9 [1.0.27.2:0.9] USE="libsamplerate ncurses nls -doc (-selinux)" 1,121 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.40.0-r1  USE="cairo -doctool {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.24-r3 [2.23.2] USE="cxx nls zlib (-multislot) -multitarget -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" 22,202 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r3  USE="ncurses nls readline -static-libs" LINGUAS="es -af -bg -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en* -eo -et -fo -fr -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -km -ku -lt -lv -mk -ms -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sq -sv -sw -tn -uk -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/popt-1.16-r2 [1.16-r1] USE="nls -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 687 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/gnutls-2.12.23-r6  USE="bindist* cxx nettle nls zlib -doc -examples -guile -lzo -pkcs11 -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/iso-codes-3.55  LINGUAS="es -af -am -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -br -bs -byn -ca -crh -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en* -eo -et -eu -fa -fi -fo -fr -ga -gez -gl -gu -haw -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -kok -ku -lt -lv -mi -mk -ml -mn -mr -ms -mt -nb -ne -nl -nn -nso -oc -or -pa -pl -ps -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -si -sk -sl -so -sq -sr -sr@latin -sv -sw -ta -te -th -ti -tig -tk -tl -tr -tt -tt@iqtelif -ug -uk -ve -vi -wa -wal -wo -xh -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/wget-1.16 [1.14] USE="ipv6 nls pcre ssl zlib -debug -gnutls -idn -ntlm -static {-test%} -uuid" 1,658 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3:4.8 [4.7.3-r1:4.7] USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp sanitize (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 84,146 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-l10n-4.2.6.3-r1  USE="-offlinehelp" LINGUAS="es -af -am -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -bo -br -brx -bs -ca -ca_valencia -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en* -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kmr_Latn -kn -ko -kok -ks -lb -lo -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mn -mni -mr -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -nso -oc -om -or -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -si -sid -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr_Latn -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te -tg -th -tn -tr -ts -tt -ug -uk -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.16.5:3.16.5 [3.14.14:3.14.14] USE="-build -deblob -experimental -symlink" 78,854 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-libs/mesa-10.3.0  USE="bindist* classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl -debug -gles1 -gles2 -opencl -openmax -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -vdpau -wayland -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-block/parted-3.2 [3.1-r1] USE="debug nls readline -device-mapper (-selinux) -static-libs (-test%)" 1,617 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/usbutils-007  USE="zlib -python" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.4-r2:0/6 [2.5.4-r1:0/6] USE="exif jpeg nls -doc -examples -gd -serial -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" CAMERAS="ptp2 -adc65 -agfa_cl20 -aox -ax203 -barbie -canon -casio_qv -clicksmart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimagev -dimera3500 -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmart300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -jl2005a -jl2005c -kodak_dc120 -kodak_dc210 -kodak_dc240 -kodak_dc3200 -kodak_ez200 -konica -konica_qm150 -largan -lg_gsm -mars -mustek -panasonic_coolshot -panasonic_dc1000 -panasonic_dc1580 -panasonic_l859 -pccam300 -pccam600 -pentax -polaroid_pdc320 -polaroid_pdc640 -polaroid_pdc700 -ricoh -ricoh_g3 -samsung -sierra -sipix_blink2 -sipix_web2 -smal -sonix -sony_dscf1 -sony_dscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -st2205 -stv0674 -stv0680 -sx330z -topfield -toshiba_pdrm11 -tp6801" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/libav-9.14:0/9  USE="X aac alsa bindist* bzip2 encode gpl hardcoded-tables mmx mp3 network sdl ssl truetype vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -amr -avx -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -doc -faac -fdk -frei0r -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -mmxext (-neon) -openssl -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -ssse3 -static-libs {-test} -theora -threads -tools -v4l -vaapi -vdpau (-vis) -vpx" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24  USE="dri" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.72 [3.70] USE="nls" LINGUAS="-da -de -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,246 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-215-r3:0/2  USE="acl firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam (policykit) seccomp -audit -cryptsetup -doc -elfutils -gcrypt -http (-kdbus) -lzma -python -qrcode (-selinux) (-ssl) {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 (-python3_2) -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-python3_2) -python3_4" 2,821 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4  52 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8  USE="X systemd* -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-1.7.5  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" LINGUAS="es -ca -fr -it -ja -pt_BR -ru" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.8-r2 [3.52.7] USE="gtk" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 1,161 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10-r2  USE="X bindist* cups dbus gtk -djvu -idn -static-libs" LINGUAS="-de -ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.30 [5.29] USE="jpeg opengl pam perl xinerama -gdm -new-login (-selinux) -suid" 9,332 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.12.5:4/4.12  USE="bindist* (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/poppler-0.26.5:0/46 [0.24.5:0/44] USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png qt4 tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-qt5)" 1,558 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-4.2.24  USE="additions alsa opengl pam qt4 sdk -doc -extensions -headless -java -pulseaudio -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/gimp-2.8.10-r1:2  USE="alsa bzip2 dbus exif jpeg lcms mmx mng pdf png sse svg tiff udev -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -curl -debug -doc -gnome* -jpeg2k -postscript -python -smp -webkit -wmf -xpm" LINGUAS="es -am -ar -ast -az -be -bg -br -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -de -dz -el -en_CA -en_GB -eo -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mk -ml -ms -my -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -si -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -ta -te -th -tr -tt -uk -vi -xh -yi -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] mail-client/thunderbird-24.8.0  USE="alsa bindist* crypt dbus jit ldap libnotify lightning minimal startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer -mozdom -pulseaudio (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="-ar -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -br -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -he -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -ko -lt -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta_LK -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] www-client/firefox-33.0-r1 [33.0] USE="bindist* dbus jit minimal startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer -hardened (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libvpx* -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="es_MX* -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 403 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/mariadb-5.5.40-r1  USE="bindist* community embedded pam perl ssl -cluster -debug -extraengine -jemalloc -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -oqgraph -profiling (-selinux) -sphinx -static -static-libs -systemtap -tcmalloc {-test} -tokudb" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r4 [5.0-r2] USE="X alsa asyncns bluetooth caps dbus gdbm glib gtk ipv6 orc qt4 ssl tcpd udev webrtc-aec -avahi -doc -equalizer -gnome -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-neon) (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -systemd {-test} -xen" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.28 [1.0.27-r1] USE="pulseaudio -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -speex" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 358 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/krosspython-4.12.5:4/4.12  USE="(-aqua) -debug" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.411 [11.2.202.406] USE="kde sse2 (-debug) (-selinux)" ABI_X86="64 -32 (-x32)" 7,072 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kig-4.12.5:4/4.12  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -scripting" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/marble-4.12.5:4/4.12  USE="handbook kde plasma (-aqua) -debug -designer-plugin -gps -python -shapefile {-test} -zip" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/cantor-4.12.5:4/4.12  USE="R handbook -analitza (-aqua) -debug -postscript -python -qalculate" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/superkaramba-4.12.5:4/4.12  USE="(-aqua) -debug -python" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.11.9:4/4.11  USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -gps -json -python -qalculate" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/lokalize-4.12.5:4/4.12  USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gupnp-igd-0.2.4 [0.2.2-r1] USE="introspection -python" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 266 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3  USE="consolekit cracklib sha512 systemd* -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-6.6_p1-r1  USE="X bindist* hpn ldap pam tcpd -X509 -kerberos -ldns -libedit (-selinux) -skey -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r2 [0.112-r1] USE="gtk introspection kde nls pam -examples -jit% (-selinux) -systemd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.4.3  USE="(policykit) -doc" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.4.3-r1  USE="-gnome-keyring" LINGUAS="es -ar -as -bg -bn -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -et -fa -fi -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -lo -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python2_7%*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-im/pidgin-2.10.10 [2.10.9-r1] USE="dbus gstreamer gtk ncurses networkmanager nls spell xscreensaver (-aqua) -debug -doc -eds -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -idn -meanwhile -mxit -perl -prediction -python -sasl -silc -tcl -tk -zephyr -zeroconf" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 (-python3_2) -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-python3_2)" 9,189 kB

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4, sys-apps/systemd-215-r3)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

Total: 66 packages (28 upgrades, 4 new, 2 in new slots, 32 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 245,525 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.26.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/poppler-0.24.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.16:0/44=[xpdf-headers(+),cxx] required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.2.6.3::gentoo, installed)

    app-text/poppler:0/44=[cxx,jpeg,lcms,tiff,xpdf-headers(+)] required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.53::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/udev-216::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,gudev,introspection?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection]) required by (virtual/libgudev-215-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1 required by (virtual/udev-215::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/systemd-215-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-183 required by (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.10-r1::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-44-r1[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

mod edit by i92guboj: por favor, usa code tags cuando pegues código o salida de comandos, además, intenta usar títulos descriptivos que indiquen lo mejor posible cual es el problema que tienes o el tema sobre el que quieres hablar.

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

Tu sistema parece que quiere instalar systemd. Deberías leer esta guía antes de seguir adelante:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

Para eliminar el conflicto de slot posiblemente necesitaras ejecutar 

```
#(root) emerge -v --deselect poppler
```

----------

## i92guboj

Buenas, y bienvenid@ al foro.

Todo lo que ese mensaje te dice es que <=udev-216 y systemd no pueden estar en el mismo sistema

Tienes dos alternativas: si quieres usar systemd tendrás que actualizar udev a una versión mayor que 216. Si no quieres systemd, lo más sensato es desinstalar udev e instalar eudev en su lugar.

Ahora viene la pregunta del millón: ¿quieres migrar a systemd o no? Investiga un poco por ahí porque hay montones de hilos sobre esa cuestión, no solo en el foro de Gentoo, sino por toda la red. Cuando hayas decidido, tendrás que escoger una de las dos opciones que ya te he comentado.

Por favor, cuando pegues código o salida de comandos en el foro, intenta usar siempre las etiquetas [code]...[/code], hacen que el código sea más legible al usar una fuente monotipo. Por esta vez, lo arreglaré yo.

ps. Además, has de intentar siempre escoger un título descriptivo, si no puedes especificar un título concreto (ya irás cogiendo experiencia) intenta simplemente describir lo que pasa con seis o siete palabras. La idea es que la gente sepa de que va el hilo antes de entrar. Muchos (yo mismo, a veces) simplemente esquivan los hilos con títulos que no tienen sentido, así que te lo digo por tu propio bien.

----------

## quilosaq

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Todo lo que ese mensaje te dice es que <=udev-216 y systemd no pueden estar en el mismo sistema 

 

Yo lo que leo es sys-fs/udev-216 y sys-apps/systemd-215-r3 no pueden instalarse a la vez en el mismo sistema.

Revisando los respectivos ebuils resulta que sys-fs/udev-216 es incompatible con cualquier versión de systemd y sys-apps/systemd-215-r3 es incompatible con cualquier versión de udev. Asi que

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> si quieres usar systemd tendrás que actualizar udev a una versión mayor que 216
> 
> ...

  no creo que sea posible.

----------

## i92guboj

Es posible, obviamente no se mucho de systemd. Gracias por la corrección.

En cualquier caso, tal y como dije antes, lo primero para el dueño del hilo es decidir si quiere o no quiere usar systemd, ya que de la respuesta a esa pregunta dependerá el proceso a seguir.

----------

## JotaCE

Lo que yo se es que Systemd tiene su propia implementación de udev.

----------

